# Lagging Behind



## Barnaby (Jan 10, 2015)

I wish more concert halls and opera houses would get on with streaming and "on demand" services. It would introduce more people to music and particularly opera at a price they can afford. 

The Opera Platform is free and offers good concerts. I am in the processing of investigating how well it works.

Met Opera in NY has a good idea though the Samsung app doesn't work for me. 

ROH in London has nothing. It made a start about 2 and a half years ago and since then nothing! Shame on you ROH!

The Vienna State has some good stuff but unfortunately only has subtitles on live performances which is no use for me.

Does anyone have any other good sites or resources I've missed?


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I believe the Berlin Philharmonic has a subscription streaming service.


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

bigshot said:


> I believe the Berlin Philharmonic has a subscription streaming service.


Bigshot is right. The digital concert hall has tons of videos/movies/interviews from the Berlin world. 
A few nice concerts are free (the one from last week with Barenboim, Rattle and Ivan Fischer together to welcome the refugees is fully available for free).

And, of course, if you pay the fee you an watch every concert live.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

The Detroit Symphony Orchestra has an excellent program where they live-stream concerts for free every two weeks or so during the season.

_The New York Times_ recognized them in their fall Arts round-up: "In addition to being perhaps the most technologically adept orchestra in America - having recently introduced Replay, an archive of its video streams - this ensemble, led by Leonard Slatkin, distinguishes itself with its density of music by living composers."

The next live streaming will be 19 March at 8:00 p.m. EST (accessible here) with the following program:

Thomas Dausgaard, Conductor
Simon Trpčeski, Piano

NIELSEN ~ Helios Overture
LISZT ~ Piano Concerto No. 2
SIBELIUS ~ Symphony No. 1

On-demand access to archived concerts is available with a $50 donation.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

On the opera front, the Bayerische Staatsoper in Munich offers live streams of performances (with English sub-titles) throughout the season.

Accessible here, the current schedule is as follows:

March 18, 2016, 10.10 p.m. [Note: this will be accessible for one week]
Giuseppe Verdi ~_ Un ballo in maschera _

June 26, 2016, 6.00 p.m.
Fromental Halévy ~ _La Juive _

July 31, 2016, 5.00 p.m.
Richard Wagner ~ _Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg _

Edit: Just saw that the OP is not particularly interested in live streaming, but others may find this information useful.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

One last suggestion: medici.tv offers high quality live and on-demand streaming. Full access to the archives is available with subscription, but a generous number of viewings is offered with free registration.


----------



## Barnaby (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank you for your helpful information. I'm quite happy listening to CDs or the radio for orchestral stuff and I'm more interested in being able to see operas. As I say I'm quite keen on the "on demand" idea but happy also to dip into live streaming too. I hadn't heard of medici.tv. I'm not keen on the computer experience but presumably I will be able to use air play to get it onto my Apple TV. I will investigate


----------



## rspader (May 14, 2014)

I took a one year subscription with Met Live on Demand (something of an oxymoronic name) and stream it from my iPad through Apple TV to my TV and stereo. Have been very pleased with it so far. No hiccups so far but a fast internet connection helps.

Also, don't know where you live but some public libraries have decent collections of opera DVDs to borrow and Netflix has quite a few if you have the DVD service.


----------



## Barnaby (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank you. I live in the UK and since my first post have managed to get the Samsung Met Opera app working. I hope it stays because I really like it a lot. I wrote to the Met explaining my situation and they told me they are aware of an intermittent issues and are working to resolve it. Even without the App i have used AirPlay with success from my phone and iPad so all is not lost if the app misbehaves.

Thanks for your advice


----------



## tterrace (Nov 25, 2013)

The Frankfurt Radio Symphony and Spain's Sinfónica de Galicia both have YouTube channels with full-length works and concerts, regularly updated.

https://www.youtube.com/user/hrSinfonieorchester

https://www.youtube.com/user/SinfonicadeGalicia


----------



## Barnaby (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank you.

I've settled for the Met on Demand. It does all I want. It has a really great selection of Operas and the app seems to be behaving now. It's exactly what I wanted


----------

